
With Turkey’s invasion of Syria, concerns mount over nukes at Incirlik - everybodyknows
https://www.airforcetimes.com/news/your-air-force/2019/10/14/with-turkeys-invasion-of-syria-concerns-mount-over-nukes-at-incirlik/
======
anovikov
What's the problem? Just keep someone 24/7 in the storage bunker prepared for
emergency disablement, that is a feature built into all nuclear weapons.

While that's overkill, trying to ambush the base would mean Turkey's expulsion
from NATO and likely a war which they will clearly lose quickly. Erdogan isn't
that stupid.

